# Bike Light LED wiring PLZ help Noob



## Quipp (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi all

I am totally new to LED and everything that goes with it.

I have got this project. I wane build 2 LED light’s in to my scooter that will give the same light as a 12v-35/35w Ba20d or more. 
I want to mound the LED in the blue circles







My questions are :
What do I need for this build ( drivers, resistors etc. )
How hot wil the LED be? ( because the casing is from plastic )
Wiring 


Information

12Volt battery
The LED that I will be using http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5876 








Plz help me completing this project =D


----------



## Quipp (Jun 4, 2010)

Is the diagram and calculation correct?


----------



## numbski (Jun 5, 2010)

You and I are working the same problem. I wound up ordering a pair of P7's, and a Buck driver (so I could run from a 12v power source). I have a heat sink too - just trying to figure out how to physically install all of this!


----------

